# Bath confetti recipe?



## hendesigns (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello,

I've have searched high and low for a bath confetti recipe. Does anyone know one?

Thanks :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw a recipe once, it just said to melt your M&P, pour out a VERY thin layer, & when it is firm cut it into wee pieces. They suggested to use a straw as a punch. It sounded too labor intense, I did not try it.


----------



## Ami (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't even made a batch of soap yet, but maybe this would work.

make your usual recipie and then drip it into a bowl of ice cold water...


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 15, 2007)

Ami said:
			
		

> I haven't even made a batch of soap yet, but maybe this would work.
> 
> make your usual recipie and then drip it into a bowl of ice cold water...



That's a new one on me. I make it with thinly sliced CP. I can post pics if you like.

Irena


----------



## tangled_panda (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't tried this, but I think that it would work.  Just take a bar of your soap, CP or HP, and a potato peeler.  That will make thin strips, then you could stack them and cut then into whatever shape you wanted.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is what mine looked like:







Irena


----------



## Becky (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks really cool, Soapbuddy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Becky.  

Irena


----------



## Becky (Aug 17, 2007)

how do you slice it that thin?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> how do you slice it that thin?



With a wood planer.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 17, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Becky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart lady!    Good idea! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul. 

Irena


----------



## heartsong (Dec 19, 2008)

*x*

came accross this in the soap recipe and tutorial forum-soapbuddy has a splendid concept, and i'm going to try this with soapmakerman's deluxe beveler/soap planer the next time i get home.  i suppose you would do this  after your bars were past the wet stage and before they dry too much and become too brittle.

has anyone else tried this?  could you do this with melt and pour?  i would think that it would be a little less brittle than c/p.

this would seem to be a lovely option for your bath.


----------

